# Huffy Thunder Road



## jrcarz (Jun 5, 2021)

1977/78 Huffy Thunder Road  #56


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2021)

jrcarz said:


> 1977/78 Huffy Thunder Road  #56
> 
> View attachment 1424333
> 
> View attachment 1424334



Sweeet! Did you just buy that ? Real nice example.


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 6, 2021)

No I had it for about a year. It's in the for sale section. 
Thanks


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 24, 2021)

I would be interested. How much? I’m too lazy to find it in the for sale ads


----------



## Jeffpriest (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m interested buy today!


----------



## Jeffpriest (Sep 26, 2021)

jrcarz said:


> 1977/78 Huffy Thunder Road  #56
> 
> View attachment 1424333
> 
> View attachment 1424334



I’m interested


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 27, 2021)

It's sold


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 22, 2022)

Huffy Thunder Road #60 in 1978ish, with 8 year old Jeffy manualing it like we did BITD.  Pic was for a photography class I had in Jr High.  No helmet, no gloves, no pads, just kids ripping it up on the bikes they had.


----------

